# Coop's 9" SB Workshop Lathe



## CoopVA (Feb 2, 2014)

I aquired this lathe from a friend a few years ago for $700.  I'm finally in a position to get it up and running and to learn how to properly use it.

From the Serial Number Card I learned that it was manufactured in July of 1941 and sold to Apex Engineering in Chicago.  Apex manufactured sextants and other instrument for the Navy.

I recently had another friend (who knows much more than I do about these things...) check it out.  He told me that the lathe is in very good shape and appears to have very little wear.  Everything is tight.  He also said that he believes the ways are flame hardened.  The thrust bearing at the spindle was improperly installed, so he fixed that.  We fired it up and he gave it an operational check and gave it his blessing and told me to go ahead and use it.

I have all new felts, we replaced the ones at the spindle, and I am going to replace all the rest also.

I would like to completely restore it at some point after I become more familiar with using it.

I will post more pictures later.


----------



## CoopVA (Feb 4, 2014)

Scored this steady rest for my lathe.  I'm going to take it to Sherwin Williams and see if they can color match it...


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Feb 4, 2014)

Nice find! I see some good things in this pic.




You store the belt in a loosened state.

The chuck key isn't in the chuck!

Do you have a 4 jaw chuck?

Not too many guys get an old steady rest in the original box!

Has it ever been used?


----------



## CoopVA (Feb 4, 2014)

DAN_IN_MN said:


> Nice find! I see some good things in this pic.
> 
> You store the belt in a loosened state.
> 
> ...



Thanks!  Do not have a 4 Jaw yet.  It is on my list of things to get.  I do have the Milling Attachment.  

It it looks like it has never been used.  It almost seems as if it still has cosmoline on it.  I am going to clean it up and get it color matched.  I can't believe I got this on EBay...


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Feb 5, 2014)

I wonder if the instructions with the center rest might be helpful for others.  What do you think about scanning it and uploading it?


----------



## CoopVA (Feb 5, 2014)

DAN_IN_MN said:


> I wonder if the instructions with the center rest might be helpful for others.  What do you think about scanning it and uploading it?



Can do!  I will do it when I get home from work today.


----------



## CoopVA (Feb 5, 2014)

Going in late due to ice on the mountain, so here is the parts list from the steady rest. 

The date on this is 9-1-53.  Check out those prices!


----------



## CoopVA (Feb 5, 2014)

The Serial Number Card for this lathe:


----------



## Duey C (Feb 6, 2014)

Great find on that rest! And in the box! Wowee!
What a sweet lathe.
Thank you for the rest's parts list. A bit modern for my lathe (1911) but nice just the same!
D C


----------



## CoopVA (Feb 6, 2014)

Duey C said:


> Great find on that rest! And in the box! Wowee!
> What a sweet lathe.
> Thank you for the rest's parts list. A bit modern for my lathe (1911) but nice just the same!
> D C



Thanks.  I was real pleased to see the condition of it all when I pulled it out of the box!

You're welcome!


----------



## CoopVA (Sep 3, 2014)

Update!

Took the lathe apart to move it into the new shop.  

In the interim, a good friend passed along another 9A that he saved from the scrapper!  The bed is a 3 1/2'.  The headstock is full of rust and has a flat belt pulley cone.  The motor and drive are rusted up pretty good too.  It didn't have a tail stock.

The bed was coated in rust and grime.  The ways cleaned up real well and it has some nice flaking visible!  My "old" 9A's apron did not have the compound feed, but the "new" one does!

So, now the question is, do I take the best of both and make one, or do I just make two?

I'm thinking that I could use the "old" head, tail stock and drive on the "new" bed along with the "new" gearbox and compound.

I'm thinking the most critical thing is to keep the bed and compound together.  The rest should be ok to swap around right?












So far, I have the "new" gearbox disassembled... I am going to go through everything one section at a time, and then decide how it should go together...





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles Spencer (Sep 4, 2014)

I'd make two lathes.  It can't be that hard to find a new tail stock.  I've got one if all else fails.  And it's nice having two lathes.  Besides, you might fix one up as a secondary operation lathe with your milling attachment or an indexer/rotary table and you wouldn't need another tail stock.

Charles


----------



## CoopVA (Sep 4, 2014)

Charles Spencer said:


> I'd make two lathes.  It can't be that hard to find a new tail stock.  I've got one if all else fails.  And it's nice having two lathes.  Besides, you might fix one up as a secondary operation lathe with your milling attachment or an indexer/rotary table and you wouldn't need another tail stock.
> 
> Charles



Good points Charles.  I may take you up on the tail stock...

All of it is going to be cleaned up and restored, so however it gets done, I will still have two lathes.  I think for efficiency and getting one up and running quickly, my plan seems logical to me.  That way I can have a good machine running while I tackle the crustier pieces that need more work.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Sep 4, 2014)

wow, lathes seem to be like London buses - none for hours then a bunch all at once! Personally, I'd make one lathe for myself from the best bits and then sell the second as parts or a project lathe to buy tooling for the first lathe (good 4 jaw, QCTP, even a DRO perhaps). I'd rather have one good well tooled lathe than 2 decent but poorly tooled lathes. Actually, I'd like to have one decent lathe, but that's another story


----------



## CoopVA (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm leaning towards building one out of all the best and keeping the leftovers for parts...  May sell or donate some of it to those in need that are here...

Got a QCTP and a 4 jaw...  A steady rest and the milling attachment...   A DRO would be nice...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CoopVA (Sep 13, 2014)

Continued work on the gearbox today.  Let it all sit in the electrolysis tank overnight and put three coats of paint on the paintable parts...

Took apart the tail stock and put that in the tank...


----------



## rmack898 (Sep 13, 2014)

That's looking good.

And I also vote to take the best parts and put them into one lathe.


----------



## CoopVA (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks Mack.

Worked on the bed and tail stock today...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CoopVA (Oct 19, 2014)

Saddle, Compound, Apron and Gearbox mounted!  

Thinking about investing in one of those new Thread Charts for the gearbox...








Started working on the Headstock.    Will be using parts from both to make one good one.  The bearing surfaces on one are very scored.  








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 19, 2014)

nice work, she seems to be looking good so far!!!:thumbsup:

the top headstock looks scored for sure!!!, 
the lower is a cast iron bearing surface that looks like it's in pretty good shape


----------



## Hutch (Oct 20, 2014)

Beautiful work, Coop.


----------



## CoopVA (Oct 20, 2014)

Ulma Doctor said:


> nice work, she seems to be looking good so far!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> the top headstock looks scored for sure!!!,
> the lower is a cast iron bearing surface that looks like it's in pretty good shape



Thanks.  So far I've taken the best from both and everything is functioning perfectly.  Smooth as silk!

The spindle from the top headstock is scored also.  The bottom one is perfect, though the chuck is rusted onto it.  I do have two other spindles, bit I'm going to try to get the chuck off and try to save it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CoopVA (Oct 20, 2014)

Hutch said:


> Beautiful work, Coop.



Thanks Hutch!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GK1918 (Oct 20, 2014)

Nice work.   I bought that name plate from that guy on ebay 35 bucks - worth every penny Its just perfect, and the drive rivits came right out (sharp plyers)
sam


the plate comes with a protective flim, I left it


----------



## Dranreb (Oct 20, 2014)

Nice work Coop, I do like a good rebuild thread...thanks for the interesting updates.

Bernard


----------



## MarioM (Oct 20, 2014)

CoopVA said:


> Continued work on the gearbox today.  Let it all sit in the electrolysis tank overnight and put three coats of paint on the paintable parts...
> 
> Took apart the tail stock and put that in the tank...



You are doing a very nice job.  What do you mean "sit in the electrolysis tank overnight"......this might be a silly question.....it takes the rust out?...how big is the tank?


----------



## Vladymere (Oct 20, 2014)

Coop,

I think that South Bend headstocks are scraped in to the beds to which they are attached.  Switching headstocks could induce a misalignment between the headstock and ways.  A test bar could determine this and appropriate corrections made to the headstock/bed mating.

Keeping the original headstock with the original bed would be simpler though.



Vlad


----------



## CoopVA (Oct 20, 2014)

GK1918 said:


> Nice work.   I bought that name plate from that guy on ebay 35 bucks - worth every penny Its just perfect, and the drive rivits came right out (sharp plyers)
> sam
> 
> 
> the plate comes with a protective flim, I left it



,  yep, that's the same plate I'm looking at.  I think it will really set things off...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CoopVA (Oct 20, 2014)

Dranreb said:


> Nice work Coop, I do like a good rebuild thread...thanks for the interesting updates.
> 
> Bernard



Thanks for the kind words Bernard!  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CoopVA (Oct 20, 2014)

MarioM said:


> You are doing a very nice job.  What do you mean "sit in the electrolysis tank overnight"......this might be a silly question.....it takes the rust out?...how big is the tank?



Electrolysis is the grand art of using electricity to remove rust.  I'm using a large tub, it's got about 30 gallons of water in it....  some rebar and a battery charger.  If you google electrolysis rust removal you will find a treasure trove of info...



It works great!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CoopVA (Oct 20, 2014)

[QU OTE=Vladymere;238404]Coop,

I think that South Bend headstocks are scraped in to the beds to which they are attached.  Switching headstocks could induce a misalignment between the headstock and ways.  A test bar could determine this and appropriate corrections made to the headstock/bed mating.

Keeping the original headstock with the original bed would be simpler though.



Vlad[/QUOTE]

Vlad, you make excellent points, and luckily for me, the good head is mated to the bed I am using, as is the saddle, compound and gear box...  The odd pieces I'm using from out of the sacrificial machine are the tail stock and drive unit and some miscellaneous bits...  I feel quite lucky...



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 20, 2014)

If the headstock is high you could just shim the tail stock?


----------



## MarioM (Oct 20, 2014)

Thank you for the info.  You are making a great job.


----------



## CoopVA (Oct 21, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> If the headstock is high you could just shim the tail stock?



On the table, both head stocks measure the same.  Will know better after it's mounted.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CoopVA (Oct 21, 2014)

MarioM said:


> Thank you for the info.  You are making a great job.



Thanks Mario!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vladymere (Oct 21, 2014)

Woodtickgreg asked "If the headstock is high you could just shim the tail stock?"

I have not done this but my understanding is that yes it can.  You would scrape in the bottom of the tailstock to fit the ways as there will be wear on the bottom of the tailstock.  You would then shim in between the tailstock base and the tailstock, I.E.-the intersection on the tailstock that allows for set over.

I have read that some lathe companies make the tailstock a couple thousandths (.002") high to accomodate for wear over time.

Vlad


----------



## Rbeckett (Oct 21, 2014)

The ekectrolysis tank is way slick and the paint job looks just like new.  Since the ways were probably flame hardened your in the home stretch,  All you need to do really is give the head ubit a little love like the gearbox your home free.  The I would sell the parts remaining on Ebay or Craig's List.  That should generate some cash for the DRO and help buy some better quality tooling.  Great work and keep the pics coming!!! 

Bob


----------



## core-oil (Oct 21, 2014)

Absolutely exemplary Coop

Core-oil


----------



## CoopVA (Oct 21, 2014)

Rbeckett said:


> The ekectrolysis tank is way slick and the paint job looks just like new.  Since the ways were probably flame hardened your in the home stretch,  All you need to do really is give the head ubit a little love like the gearbox your home free.  The I would sell the parts remaining on Ebay or Craig's List.  That should generate some cash for the DRO and help buy some better quality tooling.  Great work and keep the pics coming!!!
> 
> Bob



Thanks Bob!  I am leaning towards eBay for all the left overs, but I think I will offer them up here first.

im hoping to get some work in on the headstock this weekend, so more pics are definitely on the agenda!


----------



## CoopVA (Oct 21, 2014)

core-oil said:


> Absolutely exemplary Coop
> 
> Core-oil



Thanks Core-oil!


----------



## CoopVA (Oct 23, 2014)

Received the Line Card for the lathe my buddy gave me that he saved from the trash heap.  It was delivered to the Naval Research Lab at Anicostia Naval Air Station, Washington DC in August of 1943.

Way cool!  A lot was going on over there at that time, from the invention of radar to support of the Manhattan Project...  Only the Shadow knows what this machine turned out!

Awesome piece of history! 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rw1 (Oct 27, 2014)

Fabulous job of restoring the little SB to its rightful glory!   Thats the way to do it --- Keep it going!!!


----------



## CoopVA (Oct 27, 2014)

rw1 said:


> Fabulous job of restoring the little SB to its rightful glory!   Thats the way to do it --- Keep it going!!!



Thanks!  Hoping to get the headstock assembled on Friday, then I can start on the drive unit.

Picked this up so I can give some love to the motor...






It's the 1960 edition...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CoopVA (Nov 1, 2014)

Got some work done on the headstock.  Come to find out I had a 10K spindle, so I used it!











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CoopVA (Nov 1, 2014)

Started in on the motor and drive unit.  Motor may take longer than I thought.











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 1, 2014)

CoopVA said:


> may take longer than I thought.


Ha Ha! It always does my friend, at least with me that's how it is.  She's coming along nicely and I have enjoyed following you along on the  refurb.


----------



## CoopVA (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks Greg!  Yep, that's my luck too.  I'm pretty happy with how things are going so far.  

Just went through two cans of CRC Electronics Cleaner...  Gonna need about 6 more I think.  The wires coming from the motor to the drum switch had the insulation crumbling off them.  The wires inside the motor are cloth wrapped too, but seem to be in pretty good shape.  The switch itself looks to be in good shape also, plus it's a Furnas.  This motor is a GE 5KH 1/4 HP 115 volt.  

The other one I have is a GE 5KC capacitor start motor with a reverse relay.  

So, my question is, which one do I really want to use?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CoopVA (Nov 2, 2014)

Painted and installed the back gear cover...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drs23 (Nov 2, 2014)

Lathe's looking great. Like the hard bags on the FXD.


----------



## CoopVA (Nov 2, 2014)

drs23 said:


> Lathe's looking great. Like the hard bags on the FXD.



Thanks!  The bags work really well. And lock...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Nov 3, 2014)

looking beautiful Coop, that's going to be something you'll enjoy using (and looking at) for a very long time! Not sure about the motor. If you want to keep it original looking it would be worth rebuilding the one it had, but personally I'd put it aside and bolt on a sewing machine/ treadmill motor with controller (or 1/2hp 3ph + VFD if funds allow) for on the fly speed control. It isn't that hard to change speeds on my lathe and it only has 2 anyway, but it's still a hassle when you want to change from turning to facing or roughing to finishing. Either way, it'll be interesting to see what you come up with!


----------



## CoopVA (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks Matt.  The plan is to redo both motors and go from there.  I'll hook the firs one up and see how it goes while I redo the other.  I do have the VFD for the DP and Mill...  So that is an option too.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Nov 3, 2014)

never hurts to have more than one option!


----------



## CoopVA (Nov 9, 2014)

Down to the wire now!  Got the drive unit cleaned up and painted.  Now to line everything up, bolt it down and start leveling and adjusting!

And finish up the motor...  

One or two more weekends and I think I'll be able to start making some chips!













Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CoopVA (Nov 16, 2014)

Worked on the motor this weekend.  Cleaned it all up, painted what needed painting, packed the bearing wells with new oil soaked wool yarn, varnished the windings then put it all back together.

Cleaned up the switch, and need to get some power cord and a plug...

Hopefully will be able to power it up next weekend!

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CoopVA (Nov 22, 2014)

Made a lot of progress today.  Motor has been wired up and tested...

http://youtu.be/P8sxEjzPgQo


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CoopVA (Nov 22, 2014)

Then mounted the motor and operationally tested the lathe...

http://youtu.be/zIkweTh-ewM

I am very happy today!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DoogieB (Nov 22, 2014)

Looks and sounds really good!  Nice and quiet.


----------



## CoopVA (Nov 22, 2014)

DoogieB said:


> Looks and sounds really good!  Nice and quiet.



Thanks DoogieB!  I appreciate it!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CoopVA (Nov 30, 2014)

Picked up a Thread Dial off eBay...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Nov 30, 2014)

looking awesome Coop, looks like you'll have a great present for Christmas and a good excuse to get out of the house when the turkey gets too much! You'll have a really sweet shop by the time you've finished.


----------



## CoopVA (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks Matt.  I'm really enjoying the space!

Got the Thread Dial complete and sync'd...





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

